
About That Whole 'We're Going to the Moon in 2024' Thing - rolph
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/moon-mars/a29492598/congress-nasa-2024-moon-return/
======
amriksohata
Maybe I just don't get it but what is the point if we have established that
there is very little on the moon that is useful for us

~~~
rolph
tactical advantage, and staging.

